# Подвздошная кость



## Тома (11 Янв 2007)

Добрый день!

Расскажите,  что может быть, если болит подвздошная кость, а точнее верх правого крыла , постоянное чувство жжения иногда сильнее , иногда слабее. Хочу получить личную консультацию специалиста, опишу подробности. В больницу  обращалась 1 раз , лет 6 назад. Никто ничего вразумительного не сказал. Со времением проблем прибавляеться, а ответа нет....


----------



## Helen (12 Янв 2007)

Из Ваших слов следует, что болит уже 6 лет? 

А какие проблемы еще прибавляются?

Какие обследования проводились?

Напишите подробней обо всем, постараемся найти решение проблемы.


----------



## Тома (13 Янв 2007)

Спасибо что ответили !
Проблем других вроди бы как и нет. Боли эти появились больше 6 лет назад, просто обратилась к врачу  приблизительно 6 лет назад. Я уже думала,  что, может быть, это последствие сильных ангин, которыми я болела  раньше очень часто. Может быть, это из за моего роста. Мой рост 180 см, вес нормальный, мне 40 лет. 

А какие  вообще болезни подвздошной кости, или это всё равно связано с проблемой в позвоночнике?


----------



## Кронмед (14 Янв 2007)

Тома. Ваша проблема может быть многофакторной.
Повздошка может болеть:

1.из-за спондилогенных процессов, в связи с чем нужно сделать МРТ  позвоночника.

2.из-за остеогенных прцессов, в связи с чем нужно сделать рентген повздошки.

3.Из-за процессов неостеогенной природы (сосудистые, пролиферативные), в связи с чем нужны не только рентгенограмма повздошки, но и: клинический анализ крови, мочи,как общий, так и на белок Бенс-Джонса и содержание кальция в моче. Биохимический анализ крови на общий белок, активность щелочной фосфатазы.

Неплохо бы сделать кровь на онкомаркёры.

Дорогая Тома! Если Вы всё это сделаете, сообщите нам, пожалуйста, результаты. Очень хочется Вам помочь.


----------



## Тома (15 Янв 2007)

Я сделаю всё что вы мне рекомендуете и обязательно с вами свяжусь. 
Спасибо!


----------



## Кронмед (16 Янв 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> Я сделаю всё что вы мне рекомендуете и обязательно с вами свяжусь.
> Спасибо!


Дорогая Тома! Ждём с нетерпением.


----------



## Кронмед (30 Янв 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> Я сделаю всё что вы мне рекомендуете и обязательно с вами свяжусь.
> Спасибо!


Интересно, что с повздошкой? Уже 2 недели прошло.:blush200:


----------



## Тома (31 Янв 2007)

Добрый день!

Приятно, что не забываете... 
Дело в том, что в городе, где я живу, не так просто сделать все те анализы, которые вы мне рекомендовали.

Даже элементарный рентген пройти не просто(((((
Я в процессе собирания всего... обязательно свяжусь позже.

Как, кстати, можно переслать Вам рентгенснимки?


----------



## Кронмед (31 Янв 2007)

Дорогая Тома! Славо Богу Вы живы! good По рентгенограмме
выложите прямо тут заключение. И по другим обследованиям, которые будут готовы. Ждём с нетерпением. Спасибо!aiwan


----------



## Тома (5 Фев 2007)

Добрый день! 

Некоторые анализы уже готовы: клиническая кровь и моча в норме. Жду биохимию.

Описание рентгеновского снимка пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника: субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок, краевые остеофиты, обызвествление продольной связки, левостороннее сколиотическое искривление оси позвоночника угол 7 градусов. Заключение: остеохондроз , спондилёз поясничного отдела позвоночника, левосторонний сколиоз  1 степени.

Вот такая вот картина.


----------



## Кронмед (6 Фев 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> 
> Некоторые анализы уже готовы: клиническая кровь и моча в норме. Жду биохимию.
> 
> ...


А рентген повздошки?


----------



## Тома (6 Фев 2007)

Снимок делали в двух проекциях. С подвздошкой получаеться все нормально, все боли от позвоночника...


----------



## Кронмед (6 Фев 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> снимок делали в двух проекциях. С подвздошкой получаеться все нормально, все боли от позвоночника...


Дорогая Тома! Тогда Вам - к мануальному терапевту.

Успехов Вам. Докладывайте о результатах лечения.

Хочу Вас порадовать тем, что я думал о более худшем диагнозе.


----------



## Тома (7 Фев 2007)

Добрый день!
 Мне сказали что процесс этот уже необратим, поможет  поддерживать хотя бы такое состояние постоянные упражнения для поясничного отдела позвоночника, укрепить мышцы спины нужно, попить таблетки  которые снимают тонус мышц, санаторий специальный хотя бы раз в году.

А что вы подозревали, если не секрет:blush200:

Добавлено через 1 минуту 
Мануальщиков боюсь!!!!!nea


----------



## Кронмед (8 Фев 2007)

> А что вы подозревали, если не секрет:


blush200:
Остеогенная саркома или миеломная болезнь.
Всё остальное - чепуха!:drinks: 




> Мануальщиков боюсь!!!!!


Почему?


----------



## Тома (8 Фев 2007)

Остеогенная саркома или миеломная болезнь.

Звучит ужасно))))
 Мануальщики делают больно и не всегда эффективно, знаю женщину,которой поламали позвонок вообще, лежит в корсете дома(((((
А кстати , такой вопрос: у нас сейчас очень популярны кровати массажные НУГА БЕСТ. Что скажете по этому поводу? Чуть ли не панацея от всех бед с позвоночником


----------



## Кронмед (9 Фев 2007)

> Тома;5158] знаю женщину,которой поламали позвонок вообще, лежит в корсете дома(((((


А сколько её лет? и с каким диагнозом она попала к "мануальщику"?



> А кстати , такой вопрос: у нас сейчас очень популярны кровати массажные НУГА БЕСТ. Что скажете по этому поводу? Чуть ли не панацея от всех бед с позвоночником


Не слышал о таких койках.nono


----------



## Тома (9 Фев 2007)

Добрый день!
вот эти кровати массажные
**********


у нас просто очереди стоят на этот массаж))


moderator: Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Кронмед (9 Фев 2007)

Тома! Если валяние на этой койке даёт хороший лечебный эффект, то почему не поваляться? Полечитесь и напишите нам о результатах.
Интересно. сколько стоит такое удовольствие?


----------



## Тома (9 Фев 2007)

10 сеансов по 1 часу стоит 40 долларов.( 4 доллара за сеанс)
 А сама эта кровать , если предлагают купить  то  стоит 2870 долларов.


----------



## Кронмед (9 Фев 2007)

Дорогая Тома! Очень жду результатов лечения на этой койке. Кстати, а что сейчас с повздошкой?  Болит или может уже прошла, пока мы тут общаемся.:p


----------



## Тома (9 Фев 2007)

Она у меня болит постоянно, я уже за годы привыкла к этой боли... то меньше то больше, сейчас я просто психологически  лучше себя чувствую, потому что знаю от чего эти боли. Буду делать  специальные упражнения постоянно, запишусь на пилатес или что-то в этом роде... 
 В общем нужно поработать с мышцами, работа ведь сидячая(((
 и исправить осанку и походку, а то меня уже повело в сторону:p

Добавлено через 44 секунды 
Кстати коечка на самом деле расслабляет))


----------



## Кронмед (9 Фев 2007)

Дорогая Тома! Успехов! О результатах докладывайте! Спасибо!aiwan aiwan aiwan


----------



## Кронмед (12 Фев 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> Кстати коечка на самом деле расслабляет))


Мне сказали, что этот эффект только первое время, а потом привыкание наступает:cray: Ну прямо всё, как в любви.:cray:


----------



## Тома (12 Фев 2007)

Ну судя по тому, что некоторые люди там уже по 200 сенсов прошли, то охотно верю 
 А домой покупают в кредит! На турманиевые коврики очередь стоит вообще))

Добавлено через 2 минуты 
Хороший бизнес, судя по всему!! Плюс атмосфера там - 100% для  улучшения самочувствия, пенсионеры там живут днями, там старых людей  80%


----------



## Кронмед (16 Фев 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> Ну судя по тому, что некоторые люди там уже по 200 сенсов прошли,


Тома! Я думаю Вашу проблему мог бы решить мануальщик. Сеансов пять. Мне так кажется.


----------



## Тома (16 Фев 2007)

Добрый день!
 Я сегодня видела мои снимки.... по-моему, мануальщику там уже делать нечего... даже не ожидала  что ТАК криво:cray:


----------



## Кронмед (17 Фев 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Я сегодня видела мои снимки.... по-моему, мануальщику там уже делать нечего... даже не ожидала  что ТАК криво:cray:


Вы наедеетесь, что чудо-койка всё выпрямит?:p


----------



## Тома (20 Фев 2007)

С коечкой покончено пока, может так для  релакса когда загляну))
 этап № 2: покупаю матрац ортопедический для хорошего и правильного сна  за 600 у.е..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> С коечкой покончено пока, может так для  релакса когда загляну))
> этап № 2: покупаю матрац ортопедический для хорошего и правильного сна  за 600 у.е..



С хорошим понятно, а что в Вашем понятии ...правильный сон. Как матрац может способствовать правильному сну?


----------



## Кронмед (20 Фев 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> С коечкой покончено пока
> ..


Разочарование постигло? или почему? Или люди сказали, что не помогает???


----------



## Тома (21 Фев 2007)

Просто не хватает времени на постоянное хождение. Хотя я думаю, что она в любом случае не вредит. Моя мама  собирается третий раз курс пройти. Она себя  намного лучше чувствует, имееться ввиду общее состояние: давление не так скачет, аритмия не сильная, суставы подвижнее стали. На 8 этаж пешком ходит.good

Добавлено через 5 минут 
Добрый день!
 это скорее психологически...  ну типа на правильном матраце и позвоночник правильно лежит


----------



## Кронмед (21 Фев 2007)

Тома написал(а):


> Просто не хватает времени на постоянное хождение.


Вот это самое *хождение* и улучшило результат.Вашей маме! И вы ходите, вместо того. что бы бестолку на койке валяться, да ещё и за деньги!
Какими только способами людей не лохотронят!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2007)

Уважаемый кронмед. Не могу согласиться с Вами.
Проблема данной методики не в отсутствии эффективности, а в приписываемой ей панацее. Следствие менеджмента, когда главное продать продукт, но при этом забывают, что это медицина, где есть (надеюсь), такое понятие как совесть.
Методика основана на эффекте мобилизаци и давлении.
Давление, как часть массажного воздействия, мобилизация как часть механотерапии. Придумано неплохо, но попало в нехорошие руки.

А Вобензим? Старушке на постоянный приём. И т. д.

Насколько знаю цены там небольшие. Кое где делают первый курс бесплатно. Я советую своим пациентам ходить 3-4 раза в год и каждый раз говорить, что бесплатно.


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вобензим? Старушке на постоянный приём. И т. д.
> .


Нате Вам! Здрасьте! Я вобензим сам назначаю! 
Не убивайте меня без нужды, и не говорите, что это лохотрон!nono Но пояснения хотелось umnik бы получить!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2007)

Какова цена препарата?


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какова цена препарата?


Не помню. Схожу в яндекс!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2007)

ТЕперь умножьте на 10 табл в день и на 45 суток, и на каждый квартал.
Вычтите стоимость кварплаты (а сколько у Вас), стоимость обязательных препаратов-от давления и от сердца, стоимость эффективно помогающих при болях-НПВС. На еду осталось? От моей военной пенсии 4200 руб. - нет. (Живу не с пенсии) 

Не лохотрон. Считай витамин. На ИХ пенсию витаминчик-приемлемо. На зарплату банковского работника - приемлемо. Его маме (если денег дает)приемлемо. А простой бабушке-ацедин пепсин.


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ТЕперь умножьте на 10 табл в день и на 45 суток, .


2600р. Можно потянуть. если водку не пить!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2007)

4200+4200=8400-3000 квартира-1000 жизненно нужные лекарства-300интернет- еда по 100 руб в день= не хватает.


----------



## Кронмед (22 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 4200+4200=8400-3000 квартира-1000 жизненно нужные лекарства-300интернет- еда по 100 руб в день= не хватает.


2600р.-это я посчитал за 45дней. А что это у Вас такой интернет дешёвый? 300? Я 650р. плачу.
Для данной рубрики -это флуд! Пойдёмте ко мне!
https://www.medhouse.ru/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=6048


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2007)

НЕ считаю это флудом для любой рубрики. Вопрос то самый важный.
Учитывать ли материальные возможности пациента при назначении препаратов.
 Считаю, что нужно максимально возможно учитывать.


----------



## Тома (26 Фев 2007)

Добрый день доктор Ступин!

Где взять правильные упражнения при сколиозе?  Если уж и делать зарядку, то хотя бы понимать, что делаешь правильные упражнения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2007)

Много зависит от того какя форма сколиоза, но пока можете посмотреть на форуме в разделе статьи и вот Вам общие упражнения, для формирования правильной осанки, без учета формы:
http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------

